# c't Offline Update 6.0: Windows-Updates mit Linux



## Newsfeed (23 Mai 2009)

Die neue Ausgabe der Skript-Sammlung erstellt nun auch unter Linux tagesaktuelle Update-Pakete, die die wichtigsten Windows- und Office-Varianten auffrischen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

